# U.S undergraduate looking to immigrate to Berlin. Hitting a road block...



## irlboy

Hello everybody~

I am new to these forums but I have a feeling that they are quickly going to become hugely important to me~so let me start by introducing myself.


My name is Ben and I recently graduated from a US art school where I recieed a BFA in advertising design. I am 22 years old, full of ambition and trying my best to move to Germany permanantly. Ive been in love with the country ever since my first visit a few years ago, and since then Ive been working on my German so that I could immigrate post-graduation. Well, that time has come and I have set my sights on Berlin.


Currently, I have no leads as far as employment, and I figured thst my best bet was to just move there without a work visa on the 90 day limit, and try to find employment while Im there. However, I do realize that I will not even be granted entrance to the country as it stands unless I provlide proof of exit in whatever form. Here is where my question comes in.

As I understand, I have 90 days to stay in the country, per 180 period. If I am not able to find employment by that time, is there anyway that I can exit the country to another outside of the schengen area without waiting the full 90 days tp reenter Germany?

Also, Im a bit confused as to what areas I can legally exit to in the first place. I know that ireland and the uk are part of the cta, so does that mean (in theory) that i could leave germany to the uk or ireland and legally stay there for another 90 days? And furthermore, would i need a separate visa to do so in the first place?

Finances are not really an issue, but I deeply interested in starting by career in Germany and eventually becoming a permanant resident!

I am open to any advice or information that a y of you fine folks might have (including, but not limited to, telling me I am idiot for trying to make it work this way~)

As it stands, I currently have a flight booked from NYC to Berlin for October 18th 2011, with no return flight.


Thanks everyone, I hope that one ofyou might be able to point me in the right direction


----------



## Bevdeforges

You might do better to apply for a visa before heading off to Germany. IIRC, it's possible to apply for and receive a work permit after you have arrived in Germany and found work - as long as you're on a residential visa of some sort. In any event, here are the consulate pages explaining the visa process: German Missions in the United States - Visa

As far as avoiding having to stay outside the Schengen area for 90 days, it depends how things go on your attempted return and how closely they look at your documents. Used to be they just kind of scanned your passport, but these days they're being considerably more rigorous about the whole process.

Actually, there's no reason not to start your job hunting process right now. Sending out a few letters (even if they're in English) enclosing your resume and mentioning that you will be in country in mid-October could turn up a lead or two before you arrive.

Just don't burn any bridges. You should have a "Plan B" that involves returning to the US if you are unable to find work during your stay. During your 90 days back in the US, you can mount a job hunt - again, with the letters, and work on developing some leads for your next 90 day run.

Having done something similar, albeit many years ago, I'll just say that having some US experience under your belt before you start job hunting in Germany can make a huge difference. German students do quite a few "Prakitum" (i.e. internships) in the course of their studies, so you may find yourself a bit behind a new German graduate in terms of working experience. This isn't said to discourage you, but just to give you some ideas how to make yourself more attractive on the German job market.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep

Do not try any short cuts when it comes to your legal stay. Not only the US is clamping down but Europe as well.
Do your homework - German Chamber of Commerce, US companies with European presence, German companies with US presence - apply for internships all over. Make sure your portfolio and your application is 100%. Add a semester to your education - your schools international department might be helpful. Do not limit yor search to Berlin. There is more to Germany:>)


----------



## irlboy

Thanks for the responses everyone, and I have to say Ive come to the same conclusions. As of now Im working freelance as a web developer in San Fransisco, CA and living in an alternative living space (artist warehouse/loft...when I'm not working, I'm building!) both of which Im hoping will help me in finding employment when I move. Im currently looking into some pallatable international ad agencies for internships/jobs, and working on my portfolio. Thanks for the links Bev, im checking them out now.




Cheers~


----------



## fishooX

Well as I see it an alternative would be to register as a student even in a Hochschule, you will also get some help from the state. You can also ask the American Embassy in Berlin.


----------



## gairloch

You are working on your German but are you conversationally fluent or professionally fluent? In my experience, a lot of Germans speak some English, some speak a lot of English. A German company likely won’t hire unless your German is of a professional standard (though I am sure there are exceptions [talent based perhaps?]). Health insurance will be a requirement also. It’s best to have a sponsor job lined up in advance –it makes life so much easier (and far less stressful).
It’s worth the work and the wait to make your first step your best step into the expat life.
You can also look for US Government jobs with the military in Germany (see www usajob gov –it’s the government website for US Gov jobs worldwide) and it can give you a taste of life in Germany. Note, a government job is not any easier to get than any other type of job. Best of luck, Germany is a wonderful place to live and work.


----------

